

Craigslist is Hiring Front-End Developers - devinfoley
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/about/craigslist_is_hiring

======
paulhauggis
Is their site written in c/c++? (it's on the list of requirements for the dev
position at the bottom).

~~~
SeoxyS
Maybe they're using it as a filter for smart developers. There's a lot of
shitty scripty developers out there, but if you can show you know C you're
pretty much guaranteed to be at least decent.

But then again, it might be written in C++; some very very large sites are.
For example, OkCupid.

------
devinfoley
One has to assume this means that they might finally be updating their UI.

